# I need advice on a sick pullet



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

First off let me start off by apologizing for my ignorance and not vaccinating or deworming my chickens since I started raising them in April. I thought I was doing everything right and my chickens have always looked so good and healthy from what others have told me when they've seen them. 

Here's my issue I went out to open up the barn one cool morning and found one of my Easter Egger hens just laying on the ground underneath where they would normally roost. She appeared as if she couldnt stand and I could understand if it was a hirt leg or wing from maybe falling off her perch. I brought her inside and she seems like she just can't stand at all. I have her vitamin water with electrolytes and separated her from the rest of the flock, but she doesn't seem like she will turn around. Any advice on what I could give her or what to look for with my other chickens in case it's a virus?? 

Ive never vaccinated as I mentioned previously and curious as to everyone's maintenance for their checkers to try and keep them from being sick??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is absolutely no reason to apologize. I never vaccinated any of mine. I stopped worming probably six years ago and have chickens that are getting quite old. All are over six years old.

We can not prevent them from getting sick. We can do all of the right things and it will still happen, they are living creatures after all. 

That said, have you checked her well. Looked for lumps or swellings that don't belong? Does she have movement in her legs? 
Any drainage any where? 
If you mix up a treat for her will she eat it?
Is she thinner than another of the same breed?

It is possible she's been under the weather for a while. They are quite good at hiding illness.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

robin416 said:


> There is absolutely no reason to apologize. I never vaccinated any of mine. I stopped worming probably six years ago and have chickens that are getting quite old. All are over six years old.
> 
> We can not prevent them from getting sick. We can do all of the right things and it will still happen, they are living creatures after all.
> 
> ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stop beating yourself up, this happens to all of us. I remember it being devastating in the beginning when I first got them but I've come to accept that they truly are delicate creatures and stuff happens that we have no control over.

That's exactly what I mean, they seem totally normal. That's how chickens hide any physical deficiencies. Sometimes you can catch the look of the eyes that will tell you something isn't right but that doesn't tell you anything. All you can do is step back and watch.

Have they begun to lay yet? 
Has her comb changed?
What about droppings now that you have her isolated?

Scramble an egg, see if she'll eat that. If you have any yoghurt without goodies added to it to see if she'll eat that. 

Add a touch of sugar to her water, that helps hide the other additives. 

If it's a virus there is nothing to be done except support. Although I don't think that's what it is. 

You didn't mention them getting oyster shell which is not the same thing as grit.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Stop beating yourself up, this happens to all of us. I remember it being devastating in the beginning when I first got them but I've come to accept that they truly are delicate creatures and stuff happens that we have no control over.
> 
> That's exactly what I mean, they seem totally normal. That's how chickens hide any physical deficiencies. Sometimes you can catch the look of the eyes that will tell you something isn't right but that doesn't tell you anything. All you can do is step back and watch.
> 
> ...


Hello Robin416! I have other hens laying but the 4 Easter Eggers haven't began doing anything and don't have any combs. I just checked my chart and they would have been born first week in July. I keep for all the chickens as free choice a mixture of oyster shell and Poultry grit... well mostly because a 5 year old little boy decided it would be good to mix them together lol. So I keep several little bowls around their areas with it in there. It's mostly because I feed the treats and also I have laying hens.

As far as the scrambled egg I assume its actually a fried scrambled egg. Should I put anything in it?

I have her shavings so thick in there i need to go check her stool. I honesty can't remember seeing any last time I was out there with her.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Is it a paralysis-like state on one side of the body?


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Is it a paralysis-like state on one side of the body?


Yes it seems to be. She just lays on her side


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's probably Marek's disease which is very contagious.There is no cure for Marek's and suspected cases should be culled immediately.I could be wrong(and I hope I am!!!)but that sounds like classic symptoms of the disease.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except I didn't get an answer about leg response. See if she'll grip your fingers when you touch her feet. Pull on each leg and see if she pulls back. 

There is also the issue of botulinum toxin that can cause the same issues. 

There is just not enough information to form any opinion on what is going on with the bird.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> It's probably Marek's disease which is very contagious.There is no cure for Marek's and suspected cases should be culled immediately.I could be wrong(and I hope I am!!!)but that sounds like classic symptoms of the disease.


That's what I was worried about. I separated her as soon as I found her. Does this mean if it is that the rest of my flock may get it too?? I bought her from a Rural King along with 3 others


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Probably,but keep in mind that a bird can acquire the disease and show no symptoms but can infect others.If it is Marek's,the virus will be present in their areas and any new chickens could get it.It is just one of those things you have to deal with when raising animals.It's not the end of the world or the end of chicken raising but you may have to take precautions in the future.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Birds with Marek's generally lay on their side with one leg forward and one leg behind them. I've never dealt with Marek's. Seminolewind (Karen) knows all about Marek's disease. I'm sure she'll jump in here. 
We might be jumping the gun here about Marek's anyway. Have you closely inspected her for lice/mites? Especially inspect the vent area.
Here's a pic of a pullet with Marek's:


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

It does kind of look like that and her head she tilts back


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. It does sound like Marek's because it's the right age, and the symptoms. Does she eat? Does she look like she's eating but not really grabbing food? See if you can measure it. Can she aim and pick up the food? It's important to know if another starts having the same symptom.

If you got them at Rural King, and had no contact with chicks outside Rural King, chances are lower about having Marek's.

I never discount that it could be something else. I would give her a multi B vitamin. If your chicken has Marek's it means they all have it now and you could possibly lose them all. From now on it means that any chicks you get have to be vaccinated and quarantined for at least 3 weeks. There's no cure for Marek's.

With Marek's , there's no definite way to tell except by necropsy by an animal disease lab. If another ends up lame, chances are it could be Marek's. 

Either way you should treat them for a vitamin deficiency or a broken leg. Marek's birds usually don't act sick like all fluffed up and not trying to eat. They usually look quite content.

Keep us all up to date. Keep her confined with thick bedding in case she has a broken leg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds more like a vitamin deficiency. Can you get us a pic please. 

And stay away from ideas that this is a deadly event. Like I said before, we don't have enough information to be tossing out a diagnosis. That head back is one of those things that we need to know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do this, stand back and watch the bird. Write down *everything *you observe. Then check the legs like I said in an earlier post. Take a pic.

Then come back here and send everything here.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Do this, stand back and watch the bird. Write down *everything *you observe. Then check the legs like I said in an earlier post. Take a pic.
> 
> Then come back here and send everything here.


What would I do without you guys!!! I will get you a pic soon. Im out at a benefit so I will take it as soon as I get back and document everything.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

"Head back" could possibly be 'stargazing,' caused by a thiamine deficiency. Avian Super Pack should treat it. Dosage is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water for 5-7 days, made fresh each day. I would provide it for all your chickens as it is loaded with all kinds of vitamins and minerals including thiamine.
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/avian-super-pack-4oz


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> "Head back" could possibly be 'stargazing,' caused by a thiamine deficiency. Avian Super Pack should treat it. Dosage is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water for 5-7 days, made fresh each day. I would provide it for all your chickens as it is loaded with all kinds of vitamins and minerals including thiamine.
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/avian-super-pack-4oz


Thank you so much! She keeps tying to stand and just can't and will eat and drink. One foot isnt in front of the other both are the same. I took a small video of her too. I have this soft bedding in a rabbit hutch for her to lay in so if your wondering about the bedding it's just in this area so it's softer for her. In the chicken area I have pine shavings. Also the bowl of water isn't dirty, it is the electrolyte water with a couple pieces of bedding knocked in it. I didn't want anyone to think I was giving her nasty water haha


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

She tries to stand but is just wayyy to weak so she plops back down. If I can prop her up she will drink and eat on her own a little. I will order that stuff from Jeffers Pet if I can't find it locally forst I don't want to waste any time trying to heal her.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Have you thoroughly checked her for mites? Mites suck blood and can cause anemia, then death. Mites look like pepper. Check her vent area. External parasites prefer warm moist areas on the chickens body.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dmkrieg,
Just remember that we are not vets and our guessing is based on what each of us has experienced. It may be genetic. The only way you could know for sure is a necropsy by a lab. I've sent quite a few to know what they died from.


----------



## catharina.berge (Sep 3, 2017)

There is no good vaccine for backyard flocks in most countries. If you hatch your eggs at a commercial hatchery then you can get them vaccinated. Most backyard owners will loose one or another chicken to Mareks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We do not have all of the information about this bird until we do no one should be saying it's one thing or another. I've seen Mareks tossed out so many times only to have that not be anywhere close to what the issue was.

The OP needs to take the time to relate what she sees with this bird. Until she does that tossing stuff out is like throwing spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks.

Until we see more information this is the last thing I'll say until we have enough signs/symptoms. Bird can't stand is not enough.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Have you thoroughly checked her for mites? Mites suck blood and can cause anemia, then death. Mites look like pepper. Check her vent area. External parasites prefer warm moist areas on the chickens body.


I honesty didn't know what to look for with mites so this helps. My mom is with her and she seems a little stronger today I've started her on a vitamin/ electrolyte supplement a couple days ago. So hopefully that's it. Seems concerning to me because I do feed a very good crumble and you would think she would get vitamins from the feed?? I will have my mom check her for mites since I'm at work today. If she does have them, what is best to treat it?? I created dust baths sprinkled with DE but honestly they just looked at it funny and went and played in the dirt making their own dust baths. Lol.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Have you thoroughly checked her for mites? Mites suck blood and can cause anemia, then death. Mites look like pepper. Check her vent area. External parasites prefer warm moist areas on the chickens body.[/
> 
> Im having my mom Check her vent area now to see if she sees anything. I took a video of her but I can only post pictures so it's hard to see what she does. Today she sat there and drank for 5 minutes before laying back down on her belly.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Have you thoroughly checked her for mites? Mites suck blood and can cause anemia, then death. Mites look like pepper. Check her vent area. External parasites prefer warm moist areas on the chickens body.


One other thing I failed to mention I have a barn cat that can't get to the chicken area but I noticed she had a weird spot on her back that looked bald. I thought she rubbed up against something that took the hair off there. She is extremely old for a barn cat as she is 14 years old. Maybe it really is some sort of mite or something in my barn causing anemia. I will keep you guys posted. Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Have you thoroughly checked her for mites? Mites suck blood and can cause anemia, then death. Mites look like pepper. Check her vent area. External parasites prefer warm moist areas on the chickens body.


My mom said she checked her and there were no mites she said her vent was pink but no mites on her skin at all. A little poop stuck on her that she got off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too Robin. I've seen plenty of misinformation thrown around about Marek's. Since there's no way of knowing, it's always best to treat for everything it could be, any chicken ailment. No one diagnoses here. Hopefully.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

dmkrieg said:


> One other thing I failed to mention I have a barn cat that can't get to the chicken area but I noticed she had a weird spot on her back that looked bald. I thought she rubbed up against something that took the hair off there. She is extremely old for a barn cat as she is 14 years old. Maybe it really is some sort of mite or something in my barn causing anemia. I will keep you guys posted. Thank you for all the advice.


Any updates on your chick?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That water looks like there is bugs in it


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmmm, looks like poop to me. Good eye Nm156.


----------

